# Is it Wrong...



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

to want to have Klugs tell if there will be another Shackherf to get us thru the cold, harsh winter? I was staring out my window today longing for the time when I can make the 8.5 hour drive to heaven.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NO Shackherf to get you through the winter. Sometime in August may be a different story.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> NO Shackherf to get you through the winter. Sometime in August may be a different story.


Chris, try a girl to help you through the long cold winter this year.  :r


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I didn't want a Shackherf now, I just wanted to be able to discuss it, thats all.

Sheesh, destroy my hopes and dreas why don't cha!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I didn't want a Shackherf now, I just wanted to be able to discuss it, thats all.
> 
> Sheesh, destroy my hopes and dreas why don't cha!


Never! Keep the dreams alive, my giant yellow friend....look forward to the next time we sit down and have cigar.


----------

